# Amphibianites Huge Spawn Log.



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I will be posting my breeding successes and failures, questions and ideas here. So please stay tunes because there will be a lot of info to come here.

So I have been looking into breeding for awhile now and have been doing some major research. now have a total of 9 males though only 5 or 6 of them I plan on breeding. I don't plan on breeding my twin red VT boys Fred and George. Also my blue green VT boy Teeth while I love him I feel he may be too old to breed, I don't know how old he was when I got him I inherited him.

I have been planning on breeding both Prince Poppycock and Thoth for awhile now. I may breed Curly Joe while he is a VT he has stunning colors and love him. This will be someday haha.

The other day I bought a wonderful Cambodian HM girl with a blue green shine and shimmer to her. She instantly fell in love with Thoth and he with her. He shows off for her all the time and she loves watching him.

Today I went shopping to bolster up my breeding stock. Petsmart has been having a half off betta sale and well was too good to pass up. I Picked up 2 males and 2 females there. I picked up this wonderful blue and red PK dragon and a stunning Silver and Red fin HM Dragon. For the girls this little green and gold with turquoise shine tiger stripe girl and a red and blueish pk girl.
I decided while I was in town I would go to Petco there I found a girl I have been looking for. A wonderful blue and grey CT girl a mate for my Prince Poppycock. I also found a pure silver dragon Delta boy I had to have.

All my girls have the vertical breeding stripes except the cambo, though she is a flirt.

My two PKs the moment they saw each other went nuts flaring to each other wriggling and just flirting. 
The Tiger stripe girl is flirting with every male near her. The two silver dragons, Prince Poppycock and both the twins F&G. 

Poppycock is a flirting fools for both the CT girl and the tiger stripe. He is busy swimming back and forth between the two dancing and build bubble nest galore. All in all I every fish flirting with some one. CurlyJoe flirts with Motoko my cambo though she only has eyes for Thoth.

So you must be wondering what do I have set up wise. WELL let me tell you.
Free tanks I have 2 15 gals 1 20 gall, one 25 gal long and tall. I will have plenty of plants by the time I am ready to breed next month. After all my girls and boys need to go through QT and then Conditioned so it will be October before I breed. By that time I will have plenty of plants, and plenty of room ready.

I will post pictures of the pairs and possible combinations to see what you all think. I think I have done a good job find guys and girls that compliment each other and will produce good fry, but I am no expert.

So thank you for you time, your comments, advice, criticism, and help.

Enjoy my betta life ^_^


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

YAY! I'm going to follow this thread. I'm excited to see what goes on with your breed Amph.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Yaoi-chan ^_^ I will be updating here with minor updates in our usual thread lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats awesome, when do you think you'll have pictures of the new ones?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Later this evening I am hoping, if not tomorrow mid-morning.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So here are the current couples

First off is Prince Poppycock and the CT girl I got for him


















Here is the female










Next post will be Thoth and his cambo girl


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Now for Thoth and His cambo girl Motoko

























































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2Tc6Yro6qg


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

next is the Dragon PK male




























Here is his eventual mate a PK girl


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Prince is a gorgeous boy <3

The cambo girl, you will probably not see stripes on her. The paler girls don't really get them.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So I am trying to figure out which male here to breed with the final female (she will be the last set of pic here)
Okay so first 3 here are a Silver/White and red Dragon HM 



























Next is a Silver Dragon Delta




























Here is the girl. She is a gold green girl with a turquoise shine and tiger striping(not sure on tail type)


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Cajun ^_^ He is my pride and joy. He came from my LFS though there is a good chance he is an import the guy at my LFS said that their stock comes from all over including over seas.

Yeah I remembered that the lighter girls usually don't see stripes. She is still in QT and needs to be conditions. All of them need to be conditioned, the only one shown out of QT are Prince and Thoth


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

IMO I think pet stores always imported, that's why they can sell them so cheap - but unfortunately they seemed to come from the type of farms that didn't care much. There seems to be a change happening though. PetSmart and PetCo for instance, are selling some pretty quality bettas. Of course they can be improved on, but that is what line breeding is for  I have some LPS bettas, and there are 2 I'd love to breed but I just don't think it will happen. I have imports that are higher priority wise for me. I also don't really want to line-breed, and to get the large finned halfmoons that I'd like at affordable prices, well it'd just take alot of work and they wouldn't be so affordable - which is why I don't really want to line breed. I want my bettas on Aquabid or on forums, to sell at no higher than $10 + shipping, instead of the $20+ you normally see. And that really means no line breeding, or I will really be investing a ton of time. Hope all that made sense.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I understood what you are saying. 
I am breeding Poppycock well because look at him, he is beyond stunning to me.
Thoth is a great boy and I thin he is good stock. The others I enjoy bettas and will enjoy breeding. I think they are good stock and should be breed, I doubt I will line breed much. I will with Thoth because I want the DT trait is all.

So with the last set of photos which may do you think would work best with the female there?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd breed her with the Silver Dragon Delta.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Yaoi that is what I was thinking because he has got tiger striping too.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Pretty bettas you got Amph! Posting to subscribe to your thread  Goodluck!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Punki ^_^ I have learned a ton reading about your spawn ^_^.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

First major question for this thread from me.
How many plants are recommended for the breeder tank for the female? I am going to live live plants in the tank for the fry, but how many would be suggested for the female to hide in?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

As many as feasible is my guess but definitely wait for input from the tried and true breeders here. Don't forget the little fry will eat infusoria and microworms found in the live plants. Oh, and QT the heck out of the plants. Even put them in their own tank and do a treatment of praziquantel to get rid of any parasites or nasties. Read it in a magazine from an aquarist who does outdoor tub spawning. The praziquantel kills the bad parasites like hydra etc. but will leave daphnia and other goodies alive. 

Excuse me, I think my cat is throwing up. *dashes*


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha go run Sakura XD

Yeah I know they will eat things off the plants. I am planning on QTing for 2 weeks before I put them in the tank. I haven't heard of the stuff before I may have to look into it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think a dose of General Cure would work to treat the plants. And sorry about that. Cats. :roll: But at least I posted so I subscribed to the thread. ^_^


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha thanks for subing Sakura-chan ^_^ 
Okay I will look at that too haha. 
Come on breeders let me hear from people who have experience here haha 

I appreciate all your advice too Sakura ^_^
Oh yeah I know cats my family has 5 -_- lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I don't have too much advice since I don't know much about breeding. Pretty much all I know is what I've read from Punki's spawn log and Jiro's, too. But I'll bump it up so someone will notice.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

XD the Breeder section is rather silent tonight... a lot of the forum is actually @[email protected]


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it is very quiet. And I'm about to make it quieter. I'll probably go get a snack and go to bed in a few minutes. Hopefully it livens up tomorrow.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay Sakura ^_^ have a wonderful night. I will be up for at least an hour watching America's Got Talent, then go to sleep to be ready for my interview 
AND maybe a new female tomorrow <_< >_>


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

It ranges, depending on the method and aggressiveness and tank size. My oldman was pretty rough, so i jammed my tank with java moss, some tall ferns, tons of duckweed, and then took some fake long hanging silky plants and stuffed them in as well. After the second or third nip Electra found a spot that she could hide in so oldman couldnt fit when she needed a break, really, making it impossible for him to get to her was the only way to keep him from going crazy. I qt'd my duckweed outside for two weeks doing daily water changes and the thing still let dragonfly nymphs in, so make sure you do it indoors or if you must do it outside in a bucket, once qt is over let your adult pick at the plants for a few days nd hope he eats anything that couldve trailed in


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't really have anyplace to harvest plants around here. there are a few aquatic ones in the local river I may be able to get. All my other plants were going to be Petsmart bought.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats best  I have a canal in my backyard so i wanted to give that a try, i thought i was thorough enough but i wasnt D; You should post pics of your setup once your done  
If you want little damage to her then definatly fill half the tank with lots of plants, top to bottom. If he/she are tame it could boost her confidence (knowing she could hide) and make her more willing, and if he is mr mean, she can hide out and calm her nerves


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Punki ^_^. I will take pics when it gets done. How soon it gets done depends if I get the job tomorrow or not @[email protected]


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm following this! You're gonna have some incredible fish Amph!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Fighter ^_^


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So new question for everyone. What is the rough feeding schedule for the fry?
week one- infusuria (SP_
week two - Microworms & Infusuria
week 2- microworms and BBS
week 3-6+ - BBS


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

All I can tell you is it's spelled infusoria. The rest I totally can't answer at all.  But I am hanging on every word. *feet dangling*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It depends on what you want to feed I personally let them scavenge the tank till week 2 then I feed them microworms until they cant eat them anymore then crushed pellets (to try to entice them to eat pellets) soaked in bloodworm juice and smashed up bloodworms


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

You do the natural plants just dumped in from lakes and such right? I don't really have the ability where I am at, so I will have to be providing 90% of the fry food myself.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Heavily planted tanks work just as well and I have seen fry start eating after a week microworms.  And I can only to more natural tanks if I am willing to battle dragonfly nymphs and in the summer so now that fall is commin on I have to change methods.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah I see, well I am looking at harvesting some river plants and QTing them for several weeks to make sure there is NOTHING, using parasite remover to help kill anything as well. These will go in some of my regular tanks but could go in my fry tank was well. I am also getting a good amount of just regular moss that my LFS has for 50 cents a hand full woot. XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol that should be great I just give what ever I harvest to one of my sororities for about a month and they eat everything evil out of it. And I wish my stuff was that cheap mines a whole dollar more DX


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah its just some regular moss label as breeder moss great for fry XD. So I am going to get a couple bucks worth. I am going to be buying some story plants here too. I need them for my other tanks as well as my fry tanks @[email protected] I am going to be crazy enough to do two at once I think @[email protected] Poppycock, and Thoth as the males to breed this time around. Then I may do Curly Joe and Quetzalcoatl (the PK) as the next batch, or may do the other dragons. I donno yet XD.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Just remember to take lots of pictures!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha there will be tons of Pictures haha. The tanks will be labeled too going this spawn is in this tank and this tank this spawn.
I am going to be keeping a digital chart of when I got which fish roughly, how old I believe them to be, when they spawns with who, how old the fry are which parents the fry are, etc.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Your getting serious with this, I am excited to see your lines down the long run


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, I wouldn't undertake a big ordeal like this without being serious about it. This is a huge step in betta keeping after all.

Also I am still looking to bolster my breeding stock, found two girls I am really desiring right now to help. Both HMs, one solid yellow/gold which I think would look amazing with my Silver Dragon Delta. AND a Turquoise HM Melano Geno which I think would play with my Drag PK


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay fun! I decided that what I am going to be breeding is dragon/ iridescent HM's mostly marbles. But I am not as serious as you except for my folder where I hide all my secret betta plans... mostly history of parents


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha really the digital file isnt too hard core. A simple spread sheet with who is what when did I got them and current age. Who did a breed them to. When did I breed. Number of known fry and age of fry. Or eventually which generation the fry are in a linage. Something simple but sounds complex XD.

I haven't decide what my main breeding goal is. Right now I want to breed my boys(with girls that compliment colors) to create the best next generation I can. Because the males can't breed forever this will extend the time I have to breed what I want.

I am thinking eventually I would like to breed Double Tail Dragon Crown Tails. That is a long term goal.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oooh I've never seen a double crown tail! Sounds epic


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Fighter I have seen a Double Tail Crown Tail Half Moon it was insanely epic


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried the double ct once and will be trying it again in the upcoming year. The first spawn didnt grow properly and I ended up loosing all the fry. I'd love to see what you create.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

You has picture? Please say yes!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry fighter it was posted in a thread I found. He was stunning though.

Creat, what method would you use for that? I was thinking about mating my DTHM with my CT girl then sibling pair.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I was using a dt female and a ct male the fry didnt have proper swim bladder development and some had bent spines... but I am going to try again with the same girl she has a very even tail. But the good news is I had dt with reduced webbing like a ct in some of the F1 fry so I am hopeful


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I hope it works out. I will give you a status update on mine when i get around to it. It will be in the second batch of breeding I think.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Total breeding newb question: do you heat the jars and how?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Some people floaat or just put the jars in a tank of heated water.. Otherwise if the weather is good yiu don't need a heater.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aaaah, I get it. I was thinking about how hard it is to heat the gallon of water in Scooter's tank and wondering how the heck others were heating the same amount of water. Thanks, Fighter!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Aaaah, I get it. I was thinking about how hard it is to heat the gallon of water in Scooter's tank and wondering how the heck others were heating the same amount of water. Thanks, Fighter!


 
either that or a big tub and suction the heater onto it (making sure the heater isnt touching the plastic) and fill it with water to cover the heater, and set the jars in there to keep them heated
I think that will be the rout i will take when i start breeding :0


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love watching this thread. Its so great for learning, especially since in about 3-5 months I may start looking into breeding.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I am looking at getting a big big plastic storage tub, and I have a couple adjustable waterbed heaters to put under them haha.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:question: Waterbed heaters?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Amphibianite said:


> I am looking at getting a big big plastic storage tub, and I have a couple adjustable waterbed heaters to put under them haha.


Nice! that would be real conveinet (im sure i spelled that wrong, sorry)


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

SO here is what I have now.
two 15 gal, tons of live plants. Whole 1 gall bowl off local river plants full of bugs, shrimp, everythings. Two types of plants there. 1 3/4-1gal vase full of breeder moss and mini snails(these type http://www.sydneycichlid.com/gallery/d/108-2/melanoides-tuberculatus-a ). and several hand fulls of duckweed(I can get more of all of this for free besides the moss, moss is 50cents a hand full snails no charge)
I have a possible heater ( the water bed heater I want to try to see if it work(without fish in it of course) 
I will have BBS, Infusoria, and microworms (also egg yolk easy to get)


SO any ideas, comments, suggestions?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Always be carefull about pond stuff dragon fly larva can hatch and eat a decent portion of your spawn before you can find the little buggers, if you use a method where you leave dad with the fry for most of the time you shouldnt have to worry to much because and adult fish can easily take down the nymphs.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I am QTing all the stuff for a couple weeks and such. Then washing well, etc. I am going to put my male in the tank for about a week alone before i add the female too. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If you wash it or qt it for to long the microorganisms will dissipate so be careful... but a few weeks before should help him eat off any larger ones already there... its usually the ones that may hatch later on that get my fry. I have started to keep the male with the fry long after they are free swimming that tends to help reduce the loss of fry due to insects and such. And I tend to dump the male and female in together at the same time especially if I plan to leave the male in after free swimming stage. They tend to go nuts trying to eat all the bugs for a while before even acknowledging each other lol


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm thanks for the advice here. I will try to get it up and running in the next week or so here, that shouldn't be too long I don't think. Would that be too long to wait?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well you could qt it in a container under a gallon and see if their are any ickies wait a couple weeks max maybe before, you could also throw in a betta to rummage through it for stuff  however he will eat a lot of the stuff the father might while he is nest guarding but he wont chase after the little things the fry will eat (not unless there is nothing else in there). And just dump the whole container in the breeding tank.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay, honestly the only thing I am waiting on to breed is to finish conditions the spawning pairs, getting the tanks set up(almost done there now that I have plants) and most importantly getting fry food. I honestly just need microworms and I am ready to go. I got enough live plants and goodies in them for the fry and parents. I got more than enough plants at this point. So All I need to do is see if my idea to heat the tank works, and get food ready. Then I will be ready to breed yay.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Amph, loving this thread. Also have you decided who to do with your last girl?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Yaoi, I think she will either pair with the silver delta or with CurlyJoe actually. I love his colors as even though he is a VT.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Where do you get all the jars needed for the jarring stage? I am trying to get as much ready now as I can. I am trying to find where and what to use and get all the jars needed... for cheap honestly I am near broke atm.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know you can get canning jars at the grocery store. Or you could go to your local Petsmart/Petco/lfs and see if you could buy some of their betta containers.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums005&1315972202

Hmm, Aquabid. I know they sell them in large cases like the one above. So I'd check them all.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I use plastic food storage containers specifically the ziplock ones


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I used 1/4 gallon food storage containers as well, they worked great, I just cut a whole in the lids and they were wonderful.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm good to know on that. What does the price usually come up to for that?
I found 100 32 oz cups with lids for 37 on AB. Also where do you usually get yours?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I got my containers from walmart and they came in packs of 8 an were like 4 bucks? Something like that haha


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

A few ideas on cups - The petco by my house gave me 40 of their taller cups for free but they also know me as "betta girl" and they are a unique chain. I would also reccomend the "Free" section of your local craigslist, as well as the general for sale section, and pet section. You can set up an account in about a minute and that way you can post a "wanted" ad. By posting "wanted" ads I have gotten free plants and such.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

The problem I have with Criagslist anymore is, it asks me for my phone number so it can send me some sort of code to be post. I have no wish to give my phone number out like that.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It doesnt post your phone number anywhere, it just texts you a code to type, as a security measure for the free service they are providing for you. It doesn't go into the ad, they don't store it, and you never hear from them again.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

So unless you're an important spy guy or have a reason not to let a small company use your phone number to send a one time code from a third party automated service, it's pretty silly not to use that resource in my opinion. Browsing and emailing people doesn't require you to give a phone number.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh I browse it constantly, and use it to hunt for jobs . I just hate putting out information like my phone number on the net.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Amphibianite said:


> Oh I browse it constantly, and use it to hunt for jobs . I just hate putting out information like my phone number on the net.


Your phone number wont be on it, i use it and it doesnt show my phone number
You can even make it so people cant have your email too


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh I know it wont be visible, I am just a bit paranoid I guess haha


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Ya dont blame you, but i like and trust craigs list
they just ask for your phone number to make sure your a real person live person and not one of those computer scammers things lol


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha yeah, I know it is a security measure. But being a business and computer major (to pair with my culinary major XD) I have learned that every single action you do on the net, on your phone, anything digital. Is tracked, captured and sold to other companies. Every letter you type on the computer, every number you dial, every text you send are sold to companies. So they can target you and try to sell you their product.
I just dislike putting more info out there.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So I decided to toss out most the plants I got from the river. The one bowl I had them in went um bad. I had a paper towl across the top fo the bowl to act like a breathable lid. Well I opened it today and well there was this stinking gelatinous mass at the top... it was well in a word horrid so i went ahead and dump them out in the compost. Oh well I can always collect more.


----------

